

Net Job Gains / Losses by Metropolitan Area - arjunb
http://tipstrategies.com/posts/notebook/

======
russell
Go to Austin, young man.

Play with the slider at the top. Everything go swimmingly until 2008, then
BLAM. Nuclear explosions all over the place.

~~~
thetrumanshow
No, the shift seems to happen in mid-2006. Growth slows dramatically, then
hangs around in equilibrium for a bit. I wouldn't quite call that "going
swimmingly".

------
thwarted
I'm having a hard time reading the legend, with the the 10,000 job tiny circle
is at the bottom of the 100,000 job large circle. Is it supposed to be the
area or the diameter of these circles that indicate the relative number of
jobs change?

------
Oompa
Start was painful for me, since I'm red green colorblind, and I was confused
to if I was supposed to be seeing anything, and then I saw the explosion of
red.

------
rw
An ICBM attack. Warheads filled with poverty.

~~~
thetrumanshow
"How about a nice game of chess instead?" \-- Joshua, War Games

